# Looks like I'm going to lose another one



## squatting dog (May 15, 2021)

As some of you may know, I am involved in dog rescue: my wallet & gas tank are always running on empty, my house is never quiet or free of dog hair, nor is my car; my inbox is full of ongoing despair & misery, but my heart & soul are replenished by the unconditional love, loyalty and joy that can only come from a rescued dog.

Toby Tyler is a shih tzu, he is such a beautiful pure heart inside and out. He was left tied to a porch when people moved from a trailer, hungry, matted, and smelling of cowpoop, he too was taken to a kill shelter and I had to drive 90 miles one way right away that night to save him. 
He has been a happy, love giving angel ever since! Not sure of his age, but, I've had him for 15 years. He is slowly heading for the rainbow bridge, but is in no pain. I fear he won't last another week. This never get's easier.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2021)

Thank you for rescuing him.  I rescued my Shih Tzu too.  I hope he will hang on there and give you more time with him.  My girl is about 11 and slowing down a bit.  It is so hard to lose our beloved doggies.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> As some of you may know, I am involved in dog rescue: my wallet & gas tank are always running on empty, my house is never quiet or free of dog hair, nor is my car; my inbox is full of ongoing despair & misery, but my heart & soul are replenished by the unconditional love, loyalty and joy that can only come from a rescued dog.
> 
> Toby Tyler is a shih tzu, he is such a beautiful pure heart inside and out. He was left tied to a porch when people moved from a trailer, hungry, matted, and smelling of cowpoop, he too was taken to a kill shelter and I had to drive 90 miles one way right away that night to save him.
> He has been a happy, love giving angel ever since! Not sure of his age, but, I've had him for 15 years. He is slowly heading for the rainbow bridge, but is in no pain. I fear he won't last another week. This never get's easier.
> ...


Hugs to you, Squatting.

This is why dear husband and I haven't been able to own a fur-baby, because the loss would do us in.


----------



## Pecos (May 15, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> As some of you may know, I am involved in dog rescue: my wallet & gas tank are always running on empty, my house is never quiet or free of dog hair, nor is my car; my inbox is full of ongoing despair & misery, but my heart & soul are replenished by the unconditional love, loyalty and joy that can only come from a rescued dog.
> 
> Toby Tyler is a shih tzu, he is such a beautiful pure heart inside and out. He was left tied to a porch when people moved from a trailer, hungry, matted, and smelling of cowpoop, he too was taken to a kill shelter and I had to drive 90 miles one way right away that night to save him.
> He has been a happy, love giving angel ever since! Not sure of his age, but, I've had him for 15 years. He is slowly heading for the rainbow bridge, but is in no pain. I fear he won't last another week. This never get's easier.
> ...


I know that you will miss him terribly when he crosses the rainbow bridge, but this story was beautiful and touching. Toby will be waiting for you at the Golden Gate.


----------



## RnR (May 15, 2021)

Thinking of you and Toby Tyler ... so sad but  full points to you for your work with dog rescue.


----------



## Della (May 17, 2021)

What a good long life he has enjoyed because of you.  He looks like he's going gently into that goodnight as he takes his sun bath on your table.

(I like your living room full of dog toys.)


----------



## Keesha (May 18, 2021)

While it’s sad to see them go, what was a way to go. Getting rescued and treated like a loved family member for 15 years? It doesn’t get any better. You’re a good man squatting dog.


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2021)

Toby has lived a full life filled with love. What pup could ask for more  
Our second lab was a rescue .. a goofy beautiful boy. We have had other rescues as well.
Thank you for your rescues. The world needs more people like you.


----------



## Jeweltea (May 18, 2021)

It is never easy seeing them go. I am so sorry.


----------



## RadishRose (May 18, 2021)

You gave him a wonderful life. May you be blessed for it!


----------



## Pepper (May 18, 2021)

My heart is with you, @squatting dog.  You're quite a guy.  My cats, a brother & sister, will be 15 tomorrow and the female has already conquered a life threatening illness.  Love can be scary sometimes, but in the end, it's worth it.


----------



## RobinWren (May 21, 2021)

It cannot have been an easy week for you, but you have given him his best life. People like yourself are God's angels saving animals who ask nothing but to be loved. Thank you for the work that you do.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> As some of you may know, I am involved in dog rescue: my wallet & gas tank are always running on empty, my house is never quiet or free of dog hair, nor is my car; my inbox is full of ongoing despair & misery, but my heart & soul are replenished by the unconditional love, loyalty and joy that can only come from a rescued dog.
> 
> Toby Tyler is a shih tzu, he is such a beautiful pure heart inside and out. He was left tied to a porch when people moved from a trailer, hungry, matted, and smelling of cowpoop, he too was taken to a kill shelter and I had to drive 90 miles one way right away that night to save him.
> He has been a happy, love giving angel ever since! Not sure of his age, but, I've had him for 15 years. He is slowly heading for the rainbow bridge, but is in no pain. I fear he won't last another week. This never get's easier.
> ...


You're very kind for all you do for those dogs, and I know they love you for it.  Sad to hear about your Toby, but you gave him many years of being well cared for in a loving home.  You have to find comfort in knowing he had the best life possible with you, and when he passes, his last feelings will be of love and calm.  It is never easy, I admire you for being an animal lover and sharing your life with these furbabies.


----------



## Llynn (May 21, 2021)

You've done well giving him a loving home.


----------



## squatting dog (May 23, 2021)

Thank you all for your kind words. My Toby crossed the rainbow bridge this morning at 10 am. And now, if you'll forgive me, I'm going outside and cry alligator tears for my boy.  I can barely see this keyboard.


----------



## caroln (May 23, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. My Toby crossed the rainbow bridge this morning at 10 am. And now, if you'll forgive me, I'm going outside and cry alligator tears for my boy.  I can barely see this keyboard.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2021)

aww...


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2021)

May your Toby fly high and free @squatting dog


----------



## hollydolly (May 23, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. My Toby crossed the rainbow bridge this morning at 10 am. And now, if you'll forgive me, I'm going outside and cry alligator tears for my boy.  I can barely see this keyboard.


Toby , crossed rainbow bridge this morning, and will join all his happy friends there who've passed before him

((hugs))).. to daddy...


----------



## Pappy (May 23, 2021)

So sorry dog. My heart feels for you. I’ve never cried so hard as when we lost our Sassy.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 23, 2021)

So sorry about losing Toby.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. My Toby crossed the rainbow bridge this morning at 10 am. And now, if you'll forgive me, I'm going outside and cry alligator tears for my boy.  I can barely see this keyboard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Thank you all for your kind words. My Toby crossed the rainbow bridge this morning at 10 am. And now, if you'll forgive me, I'm going outside and cry alligator tears for my boy.  I can barely see this keyboard.


My sympathy to you and your family for your loss, I know your heart is hurting.  Find some comfort in knowing his last years were surrounded by love and kindness.  Hugs.


----------



## Remy (May 25, 2021)

@squatting dog I'm so sorry. It is one of the hardest things ever.


----------

